# EI Dosing large tanks - lots of work? ecologically responsible?



## pastabatman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,
I'm contemplating doing a large planted tank, and want it to be a real show piece. I've been reading a little here about the EI fertilization regime, and I'm wondering two things:

1. What will it be like doing a weekly 50% water change for a 100-150 gallon tank that is *not* next to a drain & water source (tank will be in room next to kitchen).

2. Should I feel any ecological guilt about dumping 75 gallons of nutrient rich water into the environment every week?

I'm guessing the answer to #2 is that the amount of nutrients is peanuts compared to most other sources, but I just wondered if anyone else ever considered it.

I have to admit, the EI regime goes a little against what I had originally envisioned, i.e., a relatively stable tank requiring little in the way of regular maintenance aside from 20% water changes, grooming, and cleaning.

Dave


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I use a 10 or 15 metre hose to pump my tank water straight out the door and into the garden. I'd rather do that than just pump it straight down the drain.

You can also use the long hose to pump the water back from your water source and into the tank. When you have to cart buckets back and forth you tend to get a bit lazy on the water changes as its such a pain in the butt, but if you can make it as easy as possible then you don't tend to skip a week.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

> 1. What will it be like doing a weekly 50% water change for a 100-150 gallon tank that is not next to a drain & water source (tank will be in room next to kitchen).


Buy a "Python." It's an off-the-shelf solution to what shewey described, that can be hooked up to most sinks, or your garden hose. It's probably the best $25-$50 I've ever spent. ;-)



> 2. Should I feel any ecological guilt about dumping 75 gallons of nutrient rich water into the environment every week?


I've wondered about this myself. I try to dump as much water as I can outside into my garden and/or houseplants, to reuse the water (and nutrients) as much as possible. The only other way to do would be to avoid dosing by keeping all of the nutrients you need in the substrate. I know of a few folks who are experimenting with soil substrates to this effect, but if you're just starting, I would not recommend going this route. From what I've seen, often times, soil tanks will go through a more severe period of algae blooms and nutrient stabolization than your normal tank before becoming a relatively low-maintenance tank. I'd definitely like to hear other folks eco-centric thoughts and alternatives to what is usually suggested. More than the water, I've often wondered about trying to come up with a high-light alternative for all of the electricity our fixtures suck up 10-12 hours a day. I'm hoping LED's hold promise here.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you want minimum maintenance don't go the high light route. Use less than 2 watts per gallon. Then everything grows more slowly, and algae problems are much less. If you drop it down to maybe 1.5 watts per gallon, and limit it to low light plants, you can do ok without CO2, fertilize only once a week, and not do regular water changes. Read up on the low tech approach, el Natural forum here and Non CO2 methods - Barr Report


----------



## pastabatman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Hm. I might consider the 'slow growth' tank. I was all prepared to go high tech with CO2 & high wattage, thinking that's required to get a beautiful 'amano-like' tank. Might miss the pearling, but I could live without it. 

One question about hooking the 'python' to a water source - how do you treat the water for chlorine before putting it in the tank?

Thanks,
Pasta


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I just dump the decholorinator (and I use enough for the whole volume of the tank, not just the part that is being replaced) into the water right before I start filling it up, and I've had no problems at all


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

From an ecological perspective, I would not worry.... the few grams of phosphate, nitrate, etc, that you are pulling off weekly is insignificatnt to the pounds of stuff put onto lawns, golf courses, etc, etc every year. Its not like every household has a planted tank (or an aquarium at all), so its a non-issue IMHO. If you are concerned, I would just make sure the water you remove is not going into a stream or pond, as it could upset the balance.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would recommend the lower light (1.5-2wpg) approach that Hoppy mentioned. You can add CO2 to this setup and the plants will grow faster than without it, but growth will still be slow in comparison to a higher light tank. You can also use T-12 or T-8 lights versus Power Compacts or T-5's to lessen the intensity of the light. 

By adding CO2 in the beginning you can always increase the light later should you decide to go "High Tech" with the tank. Starting out this way will probably give you an easier time than if you were to start out with high light. 

The only ecological impact I could see is the wasting of water with weekly water changes. Still, 75g isn't that much but if you live in an area with water restrictions, every drop you conserve helps.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out the El Natural forum if you want to go low tech. easiest tanks I have ever set up.


----------



## laelw2000 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Python fan here*



krisw said:


> Buy a "Python." It's an off-the-shelf solution to what shewey described, that can be hooked up to most sinks, or your garden hose. It's probably the best $25-$50 I've ever spent. ;-)
> 
> I love my Python. It makes water changes so much easier, and I also use the water for houseplants, then let the rest run outside on the lawn.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> how do you treat the water for chlorine before putting it in the tank?


 I added a quick disconect fitting for a garden hose to my python.... and set up another piece for filling my tank. It was a simple inline water filter... the type you would put going to an Ice machine.... handles the chlorine and sediment.... they also sell different types some of wich remove heavy metals....


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

There is another alternative to EI dosing or 'El Natural', and it can be done with minimal water changes. Check out the Perpetual Preservation System thread in the Science of Fertilizing section. I know very little about it other than the basic concept (put in only what your plants need, not excess) and that many people here seem to have success with it.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd second going the e!Naturale route. I have my 125 by a south window, soil substrate, 2wpg and no dosing of anything and it's very happy.


----------

